# English speaking females in ankara



## syljen (May 21, 2013)

Hi any English speaking females in Ankara who would like to meet up for a chat, coffee and enjoys walking and exploring.


----------



## Newtoturkey (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to Ankara,and am also looking to meet other ladies. I have one child, 6 year old boy, and he will be starting school next week,so I hope to have some free time if you would like to meet for lunch.


----------



## syljen (May 21, 2013)

Newtoturkey said:


> Hi, I'm new to Ankara,and am also looking to meet other ladies. I have one child, 6 year old boy, and he will be starting school next week,so I hope to have some free time if you would like to meet for lunch.


" Yes that would be great, Where in Ankara are you?? We can arrange to meet in the middle somewhere, or in Kizilay. "


----------



## Newtoturkey (Aug 22, 2013)

Good morning! I live in Beysukent, angora hills. I am not familiar with the city, but I could get a cab and meet you,maybe at a mall?


----------



## syljen (May 21, 2013)

Newtoturkey said:


> Good morning! I live in Beysukent, angora hills. I am not familiar with the city, but I could get a cab and meet you,maybe at a mall?


"I am at INÖNÜ MAHALLESI near Batikent. I have no idea where your at maybe when my navigator comes home this evening he can advise me. We can go to a mall if we can find one we can both get to. "


----------



## Newtoturkey (Aug 22, 2013)

Hello! Sorry it has taken me so long to get back to you,been a long day. I can't make it next week, my son won't be starting school until sept 2. Are you available on Sunday for a coffee? My husband will be able to watch our son so I could get away for awhile.


----------



## syljen (May 21, 2013)

Newtoturkey said:


> Hello! Sorry it has taken me so long to get back to you,been a long day. I can't make it next week, my son won't be starting school until sept 2. Are you available on Sunday for a coffee? My husband will be able to watch our son so I could get away for awhile.


" Hi, Yes I realised the schools didnt go back next week. I cant do sundays as thats the only day of the week my husband gets off. I can wait until your son starts school or we can arrange to do something that includes him. I am ok with children. I taught for 14 yrs in the uk and have attempted it here. Your only around 22km from me, but the turkish public transport system is not that direct. I can get to kizilay, anka mall, by bus and then metro. but to get to you I would have to go two buses, a metro and maybe taxi. Its ridiculous. I am not brave enough to drive over here yet."


----------



## Newtoturkey (Aug 22, 2013)

Hello! Yes, I agree about driving here,I am not ready to attempt it yet. My family and I are downtown until tomorrow afternoon at a hotel,I'm walking distance to Armada Mall. Is that somewhere in the middle? If not, then maybe another day after I get my son's school situated. It's a bit of drama, he was "disenroled" on Friday, so we are in the middle of figuring out this unfortunate mess.


----------



## syljen (May 21, 2013)

" Hi, Oh thats typical of the schools here lol. Good luck with that. Armada would cost me £80 lira round trip in a taxi. The easiest places for me are Anka mall, Kizilay, Acity outlet, Atlantis, and Antares. I can wait until your all sorted. I am suddenly all fired up to learn this language even if it kills me. I have been trying by myself for the last 5 years. I have told my husband after the last bayram that he has to help me or put me on a decent course. (Languages were never my strong point). I spent most of last week attempting to study, So I will continue with it until your free. Good luck with the school I am sure it will be fine. My private email is [email protected]"


----------

